# Need help with invitation wording



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I plan on creating an invitation that looks like one of those wooden Beware signs. I am close to getting the look I want, but the wording has me stumped. I was thinking of something like "Beware of evil on October 31. Go to "address" at 7 pm to hide with your friends." 

I would really appreciate any input.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does your party have a theme that the invitation could be tied to?


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Mostly a demon/spirit/underworld kind of theme. Ghosts and the devil type of stuff.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

How about something like this?

"If you're going to Hell, do it in style! Join the (hosts) for a celebration of the damned on (date) at (time). The gates of the Underworld are conveniently located at (address)."

"Everyone knows that spirits come haunting this time of year. Maybe (food/friends/booze/whatever your party will have) is a good way to ward them off! Join us on (date) at (time). The (hosts) will provide everything you need for protection from evil spirits at (address)."


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Frozen! I think we are thinking along similar lines. Roxie's question started me in a good direction. Here's a rough draft:

Beware the vile evil on October 31st
Only fears and your screams will quench it's foul thirst.
Skill and great stealth will you require
To avoid your trip to your funeral pyre.
Though ghosts seek to follow your every move
Make you way to our house and then you can prove
That laughter and singing and drinking will be
the way to tell ghosts and demons to take care
That they are the ones who need to BEWARE!

It still needs some work, but I will ponder what you have suggested (because it's pretty good) and run it through my brain with what I came up with. I may paraphrase if that's okay?

Thank you both for your help.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Playing off your post, BEWARE in big letters across the top
then underneath your other wording


----------

